

The Biology of Sloppy Code (2010) - vorador
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2010/11/26/the-biology-of-sloppy-code/

======
calebreach
For different take on the same theme, see Lamport's "The Future of Computing:
Logic or Biology".

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/f...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/future-of-computing.pdf)

